# Coffee out and about



## Troubled Man (Sep 23, 2013)

Just been at this a couple of weeks and have discovered another problem. I don't like the coffee when I'm out! Ordered a double espresso this morning at Caffe Ritazza got a dark watery bitter drink with virtually no crema. Now I know a 'little' about how to make coffee and still very much a beginner, am I just going to be disappointed, are there any coffee chains that do produce something nice to drink? It looked like the shot was pulled in under 10secs to me, do you ask the Barrista for a slow shot? Tried latter in the day at Starbuck, it looked better with a crema, but didn't taste very nice

John


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I can't drink in any chain, unless it's an emergency, falling asleep at the wheel, for example. Find some local independents hopefully there's one around you, I'm not so lucky around here so I stick to making my own.

But if you find a good independent you should do ok.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Send it back, I alwAys do!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

As David says, explain that the coffee is poor for whatever reason - but do it politely. It's only by giving feedback that there will be any chance of things improving.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Troubled Man said:


> ... am I just going to be disappointed, are there any coffee chains that do produce something nice to drink? ...


Yes (almost always) and No (well maybe, sometimes, if you're lucky)


----------



## Troubled Man (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks all, I hadn't anticipated this problem when I started , perhaps I should start drinking tea when I'm out.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Wait until you've tried canton or waterloo tea then you won't be able to do that either









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm nearly always disappointed when I drink coffee out now, best to make a cup before you go out.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Troubled Man said:


> Thanks all, I hadn't anticipated this problem when I started , perhaps I should start drinking tea when I'm out.


Tea in canton isnt that bad but had a few "strange" lattes down there!


----------

